# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Acoustic Vibes Music

## NewsFetcher

JazzMando What's New - Over the *Easter* weekend, we had the chance to stake out a little slice of mando heaven at *Acoustic Vibes Music* in Tempe, AZ, about 12 miles from *Sky Harbor Airport* in Phoenix. If you ever have a layover or extended stay in this happening part of the southwestern US desert, you'll want to carve out some time to hang out in this wood and steel paradise. 



World renown mandolin brands such as *Breedlove*, *Collings*, *Weber*, *New Mad*, *Phoenix*, and *Eastman* adorn the climate controlled wood slatwall room, along with a myriad of boutique guitar brands such as *Baden*, *Santa Cruz*, *Bourgeois*, and *Huss & Dalton*. We also spotted one of the country's most exotic displays of high end ukuleles including *Koaloha*, *Pono*, and *Kanile'a*. 

 
*Click pictures for close-up*
*
Acoustic Vibes* is a hallmark *Weber* dealer; we were most impressed with the sonic power of a cedar top red satin *Gallatin*, and charmed by a very well set up Weber *Mandocello*. The later was astonishingly easy to play.

 
Seeing the used red Kevlar laced carbon fibre *New-MAD* F-body was like visiting an old friend. Not many of these were made, but typical of the store's collection of rare, but highly desirable hard to find instruments, including the stunning matched pair of *Rigels*, tobacco-burst fraternal twins *A+Deluxe* and *G-110*.

 

*Jeff Looker*, Proprietor


See and purchase any of these on the online showroom: Acoustic Vibes Music 




More news...

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Word of caution: Bringing spouse along for the trip can be a real spoiler...

----------


## John Kinn

Well, she went into the shop with you. Maybe that was to prevent you from buying anything. :Smile:  By the way, did you?

----------


## pmadison

So......I told my wife that I am going to hold a garage sale, her reply "sounds good, going to sell some of your mandolins", I responded "no, I was going to sell some of your shoes".   So, it's another Saturday morning standoff!

----------


## Andy Fielding

> I responded "no, I was going to sell some of your shoes"...


I _thought_ that was a frying pan I saw flying out of your window. Good dodge.

----------

